# Devastating arguments for the non-existence of God!!



## Monergism (Dec 7, 2004)

http://www.tektonics.org/300proof.html:lol:


----------



## daveb (Dec 7, 2004)

lol! There are some good ones on there.


----------



## luvroftheWord (Dec 8, 2004)

Okay, that's one of the funniest things I've read in a while.


----------



## Monergism (Dec 9, 2004)

Some of my favorites:

*ANTI-CALVINISTIC ARGUMENT *
1. If God exists, then unbelievers will be tortured forever. 
2. I don´t like that idea. 
3. Therefore, God doesn´t exist. 

*ARGUMENT FROM SERIOUS ASSERTION *
1. God doesn´t exist. 
2. No, seriously. 
3. Therefore, God doesn´t exist. 

*ARGUMENT FROM EVOLUTION *
1. Science is always true. 
2. Science says that there is a vanishingly small chance that all of this could have happened on its own. 
3. But it obviously did happen on its own no matter how small the chance because we´re here now talking about it. 
4. Therefore, God doesn´t exist. 

*ARGUMENT FROM ASSUMPTION *
1. Therefore, God doesn´t exist.


----------



## Puritanhead (Dec 16, 2004)

Okay this post elicited a crooked smile and a laugh.


----------

